# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Power Lifting Belt

## Duke07

Any advice on breaking in a new power lifting belt. This thing is like a new catchers mitt tough as hell(solid).

----------


## phreezer

what brand? Please tell me you didn't go with the el' cheapo version that's just all the leather leavings from the real belts then compressed and stitched into a 13mm piece of plywood... lol

Did you go 13mm or 10mm? If it's 13 it will never break in.. just get used to it always being stiff as hell. the 10mm belts will get a little better. I've used both and will now only use the 10mm that extra 3mm offers no extra protection it only offers more stiffness.

For belts I prefer a single prongle Inzer 10mm forever belt. I've had mine for a decade and it's still like new. I have a 13 mm Inzer two prong belt that hangs by my power rack for friends who forget to bring their belt over when we do training days at my house

----------


## Duke07

I wouldn't call it el cheapo but it is not the most expensive belt either. It is a Toro Power Belt suede 13mm thick, heavy duty prong. Stiff as a board is right. I have had it for three weeks trying to wear it as much as possible to break in. I even wore it to mow in the other day, 93 degrees, lots of sweat still stiff as a Viagra four hour hard on. I can barely get the end in to the loop after the buckle. I have heard you can soak them in water and then drive your car over them. Anyone tried this?

----------


## reardbandit

I don't know, but I am glad you posed this question because I have a new belt that needs to get broken in as well.

----------


## amcon

dead lifts

----------


## shawno

Try rubbing baby oil on it and rolling it up tight, then tape it to hold - leave overnight.
A 10 mm would have been the better option, but good luck.

----------


## Mastadon

I have a 13mm belt from EFS which I broke in by alternately rolling the end up tight in each direction and then laying it on a rubber mat and hitting it with a heavy mallet. I kind of think of it as tenderizing a tough steak. The belt is still somewhat stiff (if I didn't want a stiff belt I wouldn't have bought a 13mm belt) but I don't have any problem with putting the end thru the buckle or getting the belt on or off.

----------


## Mastadon

> what brand? Please tell me you didn't go with the el' cheapo version that's just all the leather leavings from the real belts then compressed and stitched into a 13mm piece of plywood... lol
> 
> Did you go 13mm or 10mm? If it's 13 it will never break in.. just get used to it always being stiff as hell. the 10mm belts will get a little better. I've used both and will now only use the 10mm that extra 3mm offers no extra protection it only offers more stiffness.
> 
> For belts I prefer a single prongle Inzer 10mm forever belt. I've had mine for a decade and it's still like new. I have a 13 mm Inzer two prong belt that hangs by my power rack for friends who forget to bring their belt over when we do training days at my house


I have a 13mm Inzer Forever lever belt that I really like because of the ease of putting on and taking off. You just have to keep a screw driver handy in your gym bag to be able to adjust the belt. My other belt is a single prong belt from EFS that is also a very nice belt. My wife uses a 10mm belt from APT prowrist straps.

----------


## Duke07

Thanks for the input everyone this is the fourth week of having the belt and I kept it rolled up real tight and left in my car with 100 degree weather, belt fits much better. I still can't get the end tucked in after it is on. Looks like a big blue hard on. Other than that belt worked great for today's workout.

----------


## reardbandit

I also have a 13mm belt, but I am pretty tall and I like a larger, stiffer belt. That sucks yo ucant get the end to tuck in, but oh well. If you're pullin serious weight, I bet no one says anything about it

----------

